# ورق حائط بسعر التكلفة- 5 أو 8 ريال للمتر فقط



## أبو طلال (27 نوفمبر 2012)

ورق حائط فرنسي للبيع بسعر أقل من التكلفة

خامة ممتازة جدا. يوجد منها أشكال سادة أو مخططة بعدة ألوان. (لايوجد زخارف أو رسومات)

توجد حوالي 4000 متر

سعر المتر للكمية كاملة 5 ريال

سعر المتر لأي كمية أقل 8 ريال

يمكن الشحن لأي مدينة داخل المملكة

يمكن طلب الصور عن طريق الواتس اب للرقم: 0555615157، أو عن طريق الإيميل.

للإستفسار:0555615157


----------



## أبو طلال (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: ورق حائط بسعر التكلفة- 5 أو 8 ريال للمتر فقط*

111111111111


----------



## أبو طلال (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: ورق حائط بسعر التكلفة- 5 أو 8 ريال للمتر فقط*

1111111111111


----------



## أبو طلال (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: ورق حائط بسعر التكلفة- 5 أو 8 ريال للمتر فقط*

111111111111111


----------



## االبركااان (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: ورق حائط بسعر التكلفة- 5 أو 8 ريال للمتر فقط*

هلا اخوي شنوع الورق الي عندك صيني؟؟


----------



## أبو طلال (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: ورق حائط بسعر التكلفة- 5 أو 8 ريال للمتر فقط*

1111111111111


----------

